# Ready Set Smile--Opinions?



## readysetsmile (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
My friends and I just began taking photos and we need a second opinion! Please view our gallery at:
Ready Set Smile | Facebook
or check us out on tumblr at Ready Set Smile

Any comments and critiques are GREATLY appreciated.
Thanks guys!


----------



## indioli (Nov 14, 2011)

No-one will click a link, you'll need to upload some pics on here if you want C&C.  There are tutorials on how to do it on here.
The quicker you do it the better, and the more C&C you'll get


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 15, 2011)

i broke the clicky linky rule and...
:thumbup:*NICE SORORITY GIRLS*:thumbup:

on second thought, they are alright... the ones at my school are better 

most of the photos are nicely done, some of them can have better composition.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 16, 2011)

I had a click too.  Some hotties there!  Although I've never quite grasped what the American high school sorority thing is all about, except that (according to a couple of choice websites I sometimes frequent...ahem) they seem to be pleasingly and acceptably promiscuous.  Which is nice.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 16, 2011)

haha those are college sororities mate. i know a few of the 'sisters' in my school (canadian university) and they are all seemingly nice girls. they are promiscuous but only to frat guys


----------



## Forkie (Nov 16, 2011)

mangtarn said:


> haha those are college sororities mate. i know a few of the 'sisters' in my school (canadian university) and they are all seemingly nice girls. they are promiscuous but only to frat guys



But what is the actual point of fraternities/sororities?  Do they have an actual function other than a beginner's introduction to gang culture?!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2011)

Forkie said:


> mangtarn said:
> 
> 
> > haha those are college sororities mate. i know a few of the 'sisters' in my school (canadian university) and they are all seemingly nice girls. they are promiscuous but only to frat guys
> ...



They're about "doing community service", which means getting drunk at blowout frat parties, and getting layed. Oh, and "doing community service".


----------



## jake337 (Nov 16, 2011)

Forkie said:


> mangtarn said:
> 
> 
> > haha those are college sororities mate. i know a few of the 'sisters' in my school (canadian university) and they are all seemingly nice girls. they are promiscuous but only to frat guys
> ...



Connections and networking.  


This is what Google told me....Benefits of Joining a Sorority or Fraternity


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 16, 2011)

from a current student's (me) perspective, there are definitely benefits of being a part of the greek system, such as social networking ("exchanges"-fancy name for parties, sports events) and 'community services' (most houses do require members to do a certain hours of volunteer work per semester). some houses even require their pledges to maintain a 70% average in the first year of their membership. it's a great way to get involved.
however when you gather a large number of male and female 'young adults' and add alcohol, things definitely start going sideways 

it also costs quite a bit of money, but those girls are not the ones paying


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2011)

mangtarn said:


> from a current student's (me) perspective, there are definitely benefits of being a part of the greek system, such as social networking ("exchanges"-fancy name for parties, sports events) and 'community services' (most houses do require members to do a certain hours of volunteer work per semester). some houses even require their pledges to maintain a 70% average in the first year of their membership. it's a great way to get involved.
> *however when you gather a large number of male and female 'young adults' and add alcohol, things definitely start going sideways*
> 
> it also costs quite a bit of money, but those girls are not the ones paying



Diz-actly...we know what the Greek is in the Greek system...


----------

